
Ask HN: What is the most up-to-date way of resource for OpenCV 3? - jharohit
Every single book that I have tried to pick up uses an outdated version of the API. So apart from directly looking at the OpenCV documentation, what book or resource is MOST useful &amp; updated in picking up OpenCV rapidly?
======
mendeza
In my opinion, the new opencv3 book is the way to go. It was released this
past January.

Learning OpenCV 3: Computer Vision in C++ with the OpenCV Library

That's a great book to learn opencv in c++, but you are probably going to pay
for it, since it's so new.

If you are looking for a free alternative, you can learn opencv3 from the
Python tutorials, then learn the c++ side from the documentation.

Opencv 2.x is very translatable to opencv3.x, so I'm pretty sure learning
opencv from older tutorials would still be a great option also.

